# Sigma Honored with Four Prestigious TIPA World Awards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 3, 2019)

> The most coveted global imaging awards given to three new Sigma Global Vision lenses; special industry award highlights the technology innovation introduced by the L-Mount Alliance
> *Ronkonkoma, NY – April 3, 2019 – *Sigma Corporation of America, a leading still photo and cinema lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, is pleased to announce its latest lens introductions and newly formed technology alliance, of which Sigma is a part, have been honored by the Technical Image Press Association (TIPA) with TIPA World Awards. Sigma 40mm F1.4 DG HSM Art ($1,399.00) won as the *Best DSLR Prime Lens*,
> 
> [url=https://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-honored-with-four-prestigious-tipa-world-awards/]Continue reading...


----------

